# Warning - Uninvited Guests & Stolen Ponies



## singing dawg (31 January 2013)

****STOLEN FROM BROOMFIELD, TAUNTON LAST NIGHT**** 30 January 2013.

Two ponies were removed from their field overnight and taken away via common ground behind the field. 

The gate had been cut.

Prior to this someone had been on the property trying to sell chainsaws.

There are two other yards in the area also visited by door to door chainsaw vendors.

Sorry I have no info on vehicle or persons description, this is just a warning.


----------



## Jill Crewe (31 January 2013)

Oh god how awful - I use to ride at Manor Farm.

Will spread the word around. I hope they catch them


----------



## Jill Crewe (1 February 2013)

Horses in Broomfield have been recovered (no further info)

People have been reported turning up in other yards around the area and in Thurlbear area asking if people want to buy chains saws.

In Weston-Super-Mare another report of horses gates being cut loose and horses released


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (3 February 2013)

We've had the chainsaw and strimmer sales guys around too, three of them in a day, I think most of OH's mates have bought from them.  They came to our shop, but would have gone to local farms too.


----------

